# An Informational Letter to People Going Through Divorce



## nnardone20 (Apr 27, 2017)

You may feel guilty or damaged about divorce. This is very normal for people going through a divorce. You are not alone. This damage from divorce is possibly caused by the stigma around divorce. In our society today the label “failure” is commonly applied to not only the marriage but to the people within the divorce. This is a tremendous misconception. Divorce’s stigma creates this label of failure.
Divorce carries a stigma because divorce at one time was treated as a sin that called for repressive punishment in theological doctrine and practice, until the beginning of the twelfth century. Even in the mid-1950’s William J. Goode, former professor of sociology at Stanford University and former president of the American Sociological Association could still observe “We know that in our own society, divorce has still been a possible, but disapproved, solution for the marital conflict.” Thankfully, divorce is not treated the same as it was in earlier times. In fact, multiple United States presidents have been through a divorce, such as Ronald Reagan. Thus, researchers have found that couples who divorce feel an unjust sense of shame and failure. This is very misleading because there are indeed positives to divorce.
There are many positives to divorce. One of the most important positives of divorce includes learning essential life skills (communication being one of these life skills). Another positive is children learning from their parent's mistakes. In addition to that, divorce can promote independence. Moreover, the child could possibly become more productive in school now that there is not as much trouble at home. Divorce does not equal failure. Multiple United States presidents have been through a divorce, and the president being the epitome of success.

This was strictly meant to be a supportive letter. 

Thank you for your time.


----------

